# My idea of Worldwide Cube video (by WC2011 creator)



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

PART 1. DISCUSSION

I want to create am epic cube video involving lots of people all around the world. You haven't seen anything like this before

The goal is: to show the popularity of cubing all over the world, to involve people in our course, to maintain the cubing community and to create a REALLY epic video

The base is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oejrCl8SvWY
But here you see only solving and some background. In this project I want to figure out some details of the places etc.

The idea is: people will solve the cube in the most beautiful and amazing places of the world

The conception is: it will be 5-minute or so video with different camera angles, creative editing etc. It will be something like this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNF_P281Uu4), but the editing will differ


So, here are some goals. When we start the project, I'll tell you what to film, how to film etc.

Now you may ask questions about the idea, tell me what you think about the topic and suggest the ways to realise this project


----------



## Faz (Mar 3, 2012)

This'll be really cool if it works out.

I think someone from Sydney will probably be able to film something at the Sydney Opera House.
At a meetup or something, some people from Melbourne can go to Flinders St and film a solve there too.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 3, 2012)

I do it for Wellignton New Zealand. Maybe Cuba Street. I cube down there for money on Sundays or Te Papa inside or outside inside could be where Faz got the 8.52 avg 5 world record


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 3, 2012)

D-Faze said:


> The idea is: people will solve the cube in the most beautiful and awazing places of the world
> 
> The conception is: it will be 5-minute or so video with different camera angles, creative editing etc. It will be something like this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNF_P281Uu4), but the editing will differ


 
Would it be better to do it instead like the video where each person involved does one turn of a solve, then the cube in that position goes to the next person? It would be harder to organise, but would take less time without having to be sped up, and could possibly look nicer.

I think this is a great idea to have this in locations all over the world. I look forward to seeing it finished. :tu


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Would it be better to do it instead like the video where each person involved does one turn of a solve, then the cube in that position goes to the next person? It would be harder to organise, but would take less time without having to be sped up, and could possibly look nicer.


 
We have already made it and it is called "Solve of the year": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqNkrv5DLqw And as you said, it was really HARD to organise. More, this way doesn't help me to show to a beauty of our planet, but I want to show it. That was just for fun

Hey guys! I have an idea how to involve lots of people. Soon, I'll make a short video-presentation of what it will looks like. And everyone, who wants to help the project, will download it on his channel or just add it into the playlist to make his subscribers watch it


----------



## oranjules (Mar 3, 2012)

We can do it in Paris, like in front of the Eiffel Tower, or the Arc de Triomphe (we usually meet near this place), or the Louvre...


----------



## y235 (Mar 3, 2012)

It will be aewsome if it'll work.
I think I'll be able to film something in somewhere in Israel.


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I think this is a great idea to have this in locations all over the world. I look forward to seeing it finished. :tu



I guess the premiere will be in middle of the summer



y235 said:


> It will be aewsome if it'll work.


 
It'll work, trust me


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 3, 2012)

D-Faze said:


> We have already made it and it is called "Solve of the year": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqNkrv5DLqw And as you said, it was really HARD to organise. More, this way doesn't help me to show to a beauty of our planet, but I want to show it. That was just for fun


 
That still showed a lot of different backgrounds, so it could still show lots of different places in the world in the background. But I guess it would be hard to organise, and you wouldn't be able to see the cubers. Will this be entirely 3x3, or could someone solve a 3x3, then scramble and throw up a different puzzle for the next person to solve etc?


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Will this be entirely 3x3, or could someone solve a 3x3, then scramble and throw up a different puzzle for the next person to solve etc?


 
No, it will hard up the realisation. What I want to see is ONLY people solving the cube. They just stand and solve it. We have to call as many people as we can in every place

I guess, the presentation will be ready in two weeks. After I make it, we officially begin. The last date to send me your videos is 30th of June. So you decide when it's better to make it (I mean when you'll get the better looking background)


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2012)

Flicking around to different cities with popular landmarks, a group of cubers solving in front?
So for example, "Melbourne" then have a clip of some Melbourne cubers just solving on the steps on flinder's street station near the clock. "Paris" then cubers solving in front of the Eiffel Tower. Etc.
This what you mean? I can't see the video.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 3, 2012)

I need to speed up or the solve will be 20-30 secc I know where to do it in Wellington


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Flicking around to different cities with popular landmarks, a group of cubers solving in front?
> So for example, "Melbourne" then have a clip of some Melbourne cubers just solving on the steps on flinder's street station near the clock. "Paris" then cubers solving in front of the Eiffel Tower. Etc.
> This what you mean? I can't see the video.


 
Yep



tx789 said:


> I need to speed up or the solve will be 20-30 secc I know where to do it in Wellington


 
IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT IS YOUR AVERAGE. You'll be only for two seconds in the movie)


----------



## Faz (Mar 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Flicking around to different cities with popular landmarks, a group of cubers solving in front?
> So for example, "Melbourne" then have a clip of some Melbourne cubers just solving on the steps on flinder's street station near the clock. "Paris" then cubers solving in front of the Eiffel Tower. Etc.
> This what you mean? I can't see the video.


 
No, it's one person at a time - they catch a cube from the sky, solve it, then scramble it for the next person (this is in slow-mo), and throw it back up in the air. With nice backgrounds.


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> No, it's one person at a time - they catch a cube from the sky, solve it, then scramble it for the next person (this is in slow-mo), and throw it back up in the air. With nice backgrounds.


 
No, that was another video. Here he is right


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 3, 2012)

Stuff like this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6wthDl_B3E


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting idea. I could maybe get a video next to the Tyne bridge. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 3, 2012)

I really like this idea. I'm going to visit my girlfriends parents over the easter, so I can record a solve on the 5th of April, at this location:





According to Picasso, who created the sculpture, it's portraying his wife xD


----------



## ressMox (Mar 3, 2012)

I could probably get a video next to or looking down the CN Tower, but I'm not the fastest cuber so if a faster Torontonian is willing to meet up, I could film.


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

fazdad said:


> Stuff like this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6wthDl_B3E


 
No, people will just stand and solve it


----------



## samkli (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm... I don´t think we have any beautiful places in Norrköping


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

In my town we have a little cannon that shoots every day at 12:00.I think it would be interesting to film my video there.Can you please tell me will you play a song in the background?You probably will,don't worry I can find some other interesting stuff too.


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 3, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> In my town we have a little cannon that shoots every day at 12:00.I think it would be interesting to film my video there.Can you please tell me will you play a song in the background?You probably will,don't worry I can find some other interesting stuff too.


 
Of course, it will be a song. But if I want I can leave the sound of cannon


----------



## jla (Mar 3, 2012)

I could probably do it at my summerhouse with the beautiful ocean as my background. Or I could do it here with the entire Gothenburg as my background (from a mountain). You choose.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 3, 2012)

I really liked your Russian video, D-Faze however I don't particularly like the fact the solves are sped up. It would be really cool to watch all the solves in real-time even if it was a partial solve.

Also I could do this is London where I live, if it's interesting enough.


----------



## samkli (Mar 3, 2012)

I might be able to get something like this:






That´s the most beautiful I can find near where I live


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be able to get Clifton suspension bridge (Bristol, UK):


----------



## tx789 (Mar 3, 2012)

IN Wellington the thebucket fountain thing down Cuba Street I dont know about beatiful but it's iconic


----------



## cubeflip (Mar 4, 2012)

I made a video a couple years ago where I solve the cube in front of many famous USA monuments/places.



Spoiler


----------



## Vincents (Mar 4, 2012)

Bay Area cubers can get you some nice shots of the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## D-Faze (Mar 4, 2012)

4. said:


> If the project will be running for a few months I can do some solves in the epic Icelandic nature this summer.


 
The project will start at about 15th of March and finish at 30th of June



samkli said:


> I might be able to get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It is fantastic!


----------



## Carrot (Mar 4, 2012)

samkli said:


> I might be able to get something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not season for that, is it?  (I could also find such a place where I live)


----------



## samkli (Mar 4, 2012)

Odder said:


> It's not season for that, is it?  (I could also find such a place where I live)


 
Maybe if I take the video in the end of June.


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am one of the very few cubers in Pakistan and if you want I can also try to make a video


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 9, 2012)

Atomium Brussels


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Mar 10, 2012)

We are a little group of cubers in Nantes, France.
We can film too, maybe near the elephant:


----------



## Sillas (Mar 10, 2012)

Bonito, MS, Brazil, ~300 km from here.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 11, 2012)

I might be able to do this at the Jenolan Caves. Emphasis on the might.


----------



## Damien Porter (Mar 13, 2012)

I can do any where in Sydney, Australia

A shot of the opera house and the Sydney Harbour Bridge might be an idea


----------



## Sillas (Mar 13, 2012)

I have one idea, but is different. However maybe can help in something.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's nearin the end of June what the story with this is the 30th of June still the deadline


----------



## shelley (Jun 22, 2012)

First time seeing this thread, but it seemed like a good place to plug these two old videos:

London/Paris

Berlin/Amsterdam

Both made during trips to Europe. I should make one in my hometown sometime.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll be off to Switzerland on Monday morning, whilst there I will be at CERN on Tuesday and the UN HQ on Wednesday. 

I will film me solving at both of these places just to say I've done it and as a moment to look back on... can't be young a free forever 

I would be more than happy for you to feature either of these videos


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

Is the project still open? I have a video of my solving in Buenos Aires, Argentina. 

I also live in Montevideo, Uruguay, so you could tell me where youd like me to go


----------

